# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Helpful videos found on youtube.

## Tigershark

Hopefully these will answer any questions other members like myself have had. Reading is always good, but I also like to see an example.
*Drawing from an Ampule.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KUwV...eature=channel 
*Drawing from a Vial.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pC9yK...eature=channel
*Reconstituting powder.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIYag...eature=channel
*Administering an Intramuscular Injection.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5na4...eature=channel

----------


## lovex

awsome bro ...xcellent

----------


## EghtySx

I get drawing from a vial for both the first two links. The link for ampule is:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KUwV...eature=channel

----------


## Tigershark

Nice catch I edited it.

----------


## DKSTG

what about this one?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwB74oSQByk

----------


## Deltasaurus

Ima send these to phate to go in the Data base good stuff tiger

----------


## Tigershark

> Ima send these to phate to go in the Data base good stuff tiger


Thank you.

----------


## Scott78

Great links

----------


## RoidBoid

feck tht, the injection method, the way she stabs that pillow is insane haha

----------

